# Ladeelektronik kaputt? HP Pavillion dm1 4055sg



## BrainChecker (15. März 2013)

Hi Community,

mein Netbook, ständig im (Schul-)Einsatz, lädt seit gestern Abend nicht mehr...
Mit Akku läuft es problemlos (der ist inzwischen natürlich leer  ), doch das eingesteckte Netzgerät wird weder von Windows noch von der Ladeelektronik erkannt (-> LED).
Das Netzgerät wurde gemessen, ohne Last liegen 19.X Volt an, 18.4 soll es bei 3.5A liefern, passt also.
Garantie ist vor 3 Wochen abgelaufen...typisch 
Allerdings ist nur 1 Jahr Garantie von HP auch echt ne Sauerei 

Also hab ich das Teil auseinander genommen, ging alles problemlos.
Wie auf dem einen Bild zu sehen, ist die Power-Buchse ein seperates Bauteil, habe es vollständig überprüft.
Keinerlei Wackelkontakte, Kurzschlüsse, Strom wird sauber weitergeleitet.
Meine Schlussfolgerung : Die Ladeelektronik hat nen Schuss. Sonst würde ja vermutlich auch die LED in dem Buchsen-Bauteil leuchten, denn schließlich muss die ja über die Elektronik laufen, oder ? Wofür sonst die vielen Pins und woher sonst die verschiedenen Blink-Modi.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn : Hat irgendjemand mal etwas ähnliches erlebt ? Kann man das irgendwie beheben ?
Oder soll die geplante Obsoleszenz Früchte tragen und ich das Teil in die Tonne drücken und neu kaufen ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## metalstore (15. März 2013)

Funktioniert es wenn der Akku ausgebaut ist?
Also wenn der Laptop nur über das Netzteil betrieben wird?


----------



## BrainChecker (15. März 2013)

Nein, funktioniert nicht...

Wollte ich eigentlich noch reinschreiben


----------



## metalstore (15. März 2013)

ok ^^
Hast du so ne Dockingstation für dein Laptop, wo man den dranhängen kann, wenn ja, funktioniert es da mit dem Laden?


----------



## BrainChecker (15. März 2013)

Nope, habe ich nicht.


----------



## metalstore (15. März 2013)

ok...schade


----------



## mtheman2011 (17. März 2013)

Ist die Buchse im Notebook beschädigt? Kann sein dass der Stift in der mitte verbogen ist und zu einem kurzschluss führt odr keinen Kontakt hat

Edit: Sry hab grad gelesen dass du das schon geprüft hast. Dann ist es wohl ziemlich wahrscheinlich die Ladeelektronik.


----------



## mtheman2011 (17. März 2013)

Für gewöhnlich muss der Händler zwei Jahre Gewährleistung bieten. Wenn der Hersteller nur ein jahr gewährt ist das dem händler gegenüber. Da du den Vertrag mit dem Händler geschlossen hast betrifft dich das eigentlich nicht. Also solltest du den Händler kontaktieren und dein Problem beschreiben.


----------



## BrainChecker (17. März 2013)

Habe notebooksbilliger.de schon kontaktiert, aber die haben mir geschrieben, dass sie mir nur einen kostenpflichtigen Reparaturservice anbieten könnten.


----------



## Driftking007 (19. März 2013)

anderes Netzteil ausprobiert?
aber genauso fing das mit dem HP HDX16 meiner Schwester auch an. Dann war das Board hin, dann CPU, nun der Display inverter ... 

Eine Buchse findest du auf ebay meist für 10 bis 15 euro. Netzteile auch relativ günstig. evtl mal bei einem testen, der auch ein HP netzteil hat.

Wenn das alles nichts bringt, ist die Ladeelektronik aufm Board hin, also alles Ablage P.


----------



## viky6 (23. April 2013)

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem mit HP Pavillion es fing so an ich hatte Ladeprobleme beim wackeln am Ladestecker ging es mal wieder bis es garnicht mehr ging auch nach dem Wackeln dann war Akku leer und Laptop ging aus ich habe vermutet Ladebuchse ist hin daraufhin neue bei Ebay geholt, eingebaut siehe da geht immer noch nicht danach habe ich das Netzteil geprüft war keine Spannung am Stecker durch weitere Messungen habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Kurzschluss im Kabel war was ich danach beseitigt habe, das Netzteil ist wieder Funktionstüchtig voll 19,5V im Leerlauf aber Laptop geht immer noch nicht, daraufhin habe ich die originale Ladebuchse wieder eingebaut und die Spannung direkt am Motherboard messen können nur die Lade-LED bleibt aus und Laptop geht nicht an jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Hast du noch ein Erfolg gehabt?BrainChecker!


----------



## Driftking007 (3. Mai 2013)

durch den Kurzschluss im Kabel ist wohl ein Bauteil auf dem Board defekt. Entweder du findest ein günstiges board oder du kaufst dir einen neuen Laptop.


----------

